# Unusual behavior



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I've transitioned many chicks from coop to free range. I've not seen this so I would love your input. They're about 8 weeks old, their coop is about 4 ft away from them in this picture, and they're on day 3 of having their freedom. They haven't ventured much farther than 3-4 ft which is fine, but a lot of the time they're huddled up like this. Could this mean they're scared and not quite ready to free range?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is my first thought. Are you pushing them out or are they ending up coming out by themselves and ending up there?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

They are coming out by themselves. They walk around and pick at bugs and grass at times but then huddle as if they're scared too.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Are they in with older birds or just by themselves? If they're with older birds they might be huddling for safety. I had a group of chicks do this when I put them in the grow out pen with older chicks. Took them four days but eventually they got over it. You might have some luck staying out with them to show them it's not that terrifying.. that's about all I can suggest.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is there anything about their digs that might be setting them off? Like an adult telling them to stay away? Or movement or noise? Anything that is just a bit intimidating to young birds?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes there are older birds. I've been letting them get used to each other by putting the chicks In a dog kennel inside the coop every evening then letting the chicks out during the day. The hens harassed them some the first day but seem to be adjusting. As far as the area the hens free range all day. They're rarely in the same area as the chicks are hanging out. There are no fences or perimeters. I do sit with them some. I'm a teacher so I have all summer


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have a run attached to your coop? If you do, I'd leave them in the run. Let them get totally comfortable and for just in case there is an adult bird making them skittish about going to the coop. You also want to know they are eating and drinking enough at their age.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like they might be sunning themselves. I'd just leave them alone, they'll figure things out on their own.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Take the kennel out of the coop, put it outside during the day and put them in it. Let them get comfortable with the older birds in both environments through the bars. In a few days open the kennel and let them find their way out on their own. This is how I do introductions to my older flock. Haven't had a problem so far.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Do you have a run attached to your coop? If you do, I'd leave them in the run. Let them get totally comfortable and for just in case there is an adult bird making them skittish about going to the coop. You also want to know they are eating and drinking enough at their age.


We don't have a run. They are consuming quite a bit.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Take the kennel out of the coop, put it outside during the day and put them in it. Let them get comfortable with the older birds in both environments through the bars. In a few days open the kennel and let them find their way out on their own. This is how I do introductions to my older flock. Haven't had a problem so far.


That sounds good. I will revert to that tomorrow.


----------

